# Trey Brewer....the real deal?



## rmcfar (Apr 10, 2007)

i stumbled across a few pics of this guy at bodybuilding.com and its rather amazing to find out that he is 21. He is supposed to be taking this year off and then coming back next year, i think hes going to make some noise down the road but not quite yet. what do you guys think?


----------



## kinkery (Apr 10, 2007)

big boy. his arms measure 23", yeah i've watched a few videos of his on youtube. dude is insane


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 10, 2007)

either his posing there sucks, or he really has a long torso....either way I no likey


----------



## swordfish (Apr 10, 2007)

hes got some serious potential, but i have heard that it takes that next level AND beyond to be a mr. olympia ..


----------



## rmcfar (Apr 11, 2007)

yeah he needs a lot of work but most guys dont have nearly the size he does at 21, and his waist is still pretty tight.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 11, 2007)

he looks 30 years older.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Apr 11, 2007)

Not that special, except for his legs, those are pretty good, for any age.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 11, 2007)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:


> Not that special, except for his legs, those are pretty good, for any age.



jealous


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Apr 11, 2007)

So you think differently? Explain it then, what is so special about him?


----------



## kinkery (Apr 11, 2007)

I bet he is double the size of everyone here and twice as young


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Apr 11, 2007)

kinkery said:


> I bet he is double the size of everyone here and twice as young



Agreed, great upper body, and amazing legs.

Everyone's just jealous and artards.


----------



## rmcfar (Apr 11, 2007)

whats an artard?


----------



## kinkery (Apr 12, 2007)

rmcfar said:


> whats an artard?



you


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Apr 14, 2007)

kinkery said:


> big boy. his arms measure 23", yeah i've watched a few videos of his on youtube. *dude is insane*




Insanely stupid yes, my god its pretty rare i have seen someone talking who is that dumb.....

for the rest the kid has got some good genes to become one of the big dudes, but with his shape he will never end up in the top6 on bigger shows.


----------

